# Fix Key Fob with a 99¢ Bic Lighter.



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

So I'm certain that some of you (like me) went to replace the battery on your 2nd Gen Cruze Key Fob, only to discover the spring go airborne after opening the assembly. I really didn't want to drop $60+ for part 13529638 so here it goes.

Luckily- I've got a wicked cheap fix for this!

Step 1. Find yourself the really cheap Bic lighter (assuming you're not still smoking) from the grocery store. You want to remove the little piece behind where the flame kicks out.

Note as soon as your do there will be a large spring that will go airborne! That's the piece you want for your Key Fob fix.
















That spring will perfectly replace your lost Cruze one. You need to trim the edge of the spring off on the side so it locks onto the post appropriately like so.










Trim the other side and then you've got it ready to put back in. You want some overage to ensure that there's some pressure on the lever.










To be continued....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Great find! Where have you been? We need more! 

Can you fix the pix?


----------

